# Trick Flow 220cc Heads and VRX5 cam



## GTOworshiper9 (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone here running the Trick Flow 220 "as cast" heads? Gains from heads? 

Also what would a good stall be with the VRX5 cam? (236/238 .601/.605 113 LSA) I want the stall to be streetable but I also want to get the most out of it when I go to the strip, so 3,600? Is that too much?


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GTOworshiper9 said:


> Anyone here running the Trick Flow 220 "as cast" heads? Gains from heads?
> 
> Also what would a good stall be with the VRX5 cam? (236/238 .601/.605 113 LSA) I want the stall to be streetable but I also want to get the most out of it when I go to the strip, so 3,600? Is that too much?


A guy on another forum is running Trick Flows with a VRX5,but I think he is an M6.He's pushing 480's rwhp/460's ft.lbs.He said he was in the 460's rwhp with stock heads.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

3,600 is a high stall for street use. imo if it does a decent amount of street driving id stay under 3k. Just my 2 cents. A 3,600 will run great but are the trade offs worth it to you.


----------

